# Oak vs Rattan vs Wax Wood



## HM2PAC (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking at purchasing my own Bhang Mang Ee/Escrima Sticks.

What holds up better oak, rattan, or waxwood?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 21, 2008)

I find Oak to be the best of the three.

Kinda of a toss up between Wax and Rattan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2008)

HM2PAC said:


> I am looking at purchasing my own Bhang Mang Ee/Escrima Sticks.
> 
> What holds up better oak, rattan, or waxwood?


 
I like Rattan.

I have seen wood splinter and fly across the room. Small splinters in a persons face. 

That being said. Oak is what I used to use until I saw a softer wood splinter and fly.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're going to practice with them on anything, rattan! If they're for air work or show, oak or waxwood is fine; I'd prefer oak.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 22, 2008)

You could have a pair made out of purple heart which is a really hard wood but they are pricey at about $35 - $40 a stick.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 22, 2008)

If you are doing much impact training, either hitting hard objects or other people's sticks I'd go with the rattan.  Rattan reduces the amount of vibrations transmitted back to the hands, plus as Rich points out, it is safer for anyone around you, rattan doesn't shatter, it folds.

If this is for forms work, whatever you find visually appealing.


----------



## BanannaSmoothie (Nov 22, 2008)

i like rattan best just because of the weight, natural texture, and it's pretty.  oak is nice, but rattan is better all the way around.  less risk of injruy via splinters when striking targets.


----------

